# gunskins



## bcbouy (Jun 5, 2015)

i ordered a roll of vietnam tiger stripe gunskins. i can't decide if i should do my mossberg 500 or my lee enfield 1 mk.3.the enfield is a sporterized bubba job so it could really use a workover,and the mossberg just looks plain.if it turns out good i may do a second one,but for now,which one? thoughts?


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 5, 2015)

I watched the install video from the manufacturer. Pretty slick stuff, did not seem hard to install. I will say though that I bought a savage 110 a long time ago. The finish on it sucked, like paint. I stripped it down, light sanding, put on some light stain and followed that by some butchers wax. Turned out very nice, nice piece of wood covered up by paint. Just in case you want to try that.
Tim


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 5, 2015)

my enfield is really rough right now.it needs to be reblued and the stock is stained really bad.i think i'm going to make it a refurb project this winter.


----------



## Jim (Jun 6, 2015)

interesting!


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 7, 2015)

ok,its settled.i'm doing the sks .if it turns out good i'm doing the mossberg in reaper black.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 8, 2015)

pretty neat. however knowing my luck it would bubble, peel, be crooked.


----------

